# Polaris XCR 120 Kids Snowmobile



## Kar-el45

I have a 2000 Polaris XCR 120 four stroke snowmobile for sale. It has the governor bypass on it, an after market clutch, a speed sprocket, a stronger chain and new brakes (last year). It will do 23-25 mph. you can take off the bypass and it will reduce the top speed. Also included is a different sprocket with a little lower top end. The kids were happy with the one I had put on it.

It was used at my cottage on the lake in Traverse City by my two sons until last year when they outgrew it. Been replaced with a Ski Doo Freestyle.

Never raced, professionally maintained, stored inside and covered. 

Great for a Christmas present, which it was for my boys when I bought it new in 2000. 

My funniest memory was when I was watching my youngest race across the lake and couldn't figure out what looked surreal. Turns out there was a 35 mph tailwind and the little safety flag on the back of the snowmobile was pointed in the wrong direction! (this was prior to the governor bypass and other go fast conversions-it topped out at 8-10 mph)

$1300 obo but looking for a 12 over under shotgun if you have one that you don't use and would consider trading, my boys are outgrowing their 20 gauges.

I live in Midland.

I don't have pics because I can't post them yet, not enough posts.

Karl


----------



## kossick

My name is Steve Kossick and I live in Essexville MI . I'm interested in the snowmobile if you could call me at 239-9411 or email me at [email protected]. Thank you.


----------



## tyoung2097

Hello,

I'm looking for a 120 for my 5 year old son. He has outgrown his Kitty Kat, actual burnt up the motor over the weekend. I'm very interested in your listing, can you please email me or give me a call. [email protected] or 815-468-0767.

Thank You 

Tracy


----------

